# Spider In My Grapes From Mexico



## sygdom (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ZergFront (May 23, 2009)

*Pretty*

That's a pretty one (female). I like the second pic where she's like "Well, might as well clean up for the camera." Hehe!


----------



## sygdom (May 23, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Irks (May 23, 2009)

immature Lacrodectus of some kind, aka a widow.


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 23, 2009)

Extremely easy to care for, I'd keep her if I were you


----------



## sygdom (May 23, 2009)

I already am setting up a jar for her . I just put some sand and some sticks standing up so she can make a web. Anything else I should know about?


----------



## ZergFront (May 23, 2009)

*hmmm....*

Get a small cube cutting of kitchen sponge (fresh, not used. Don't want any soap or cleaning product in it) and get it moist. That way she'll have enough water even between meals and not drown in the water.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 24, 2009)

i say it is a Latrodectus mactans mexicanus(a relative of the hesperus,common western widow)
very nice.
here is a pic of one of mine for comparison.
keep it,if you don't want it send it to me,lol






andy


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 24, 2009)

or it could just be a young hesperus that hasn't gotten it's adult color yet?
andy


----------



## tom (May 24, 2009)

*latrodectus id*

I also concur that it is Latrodectus hesperus(Chamberlin& Ivie)immature specimen.Cheers, Tom


----------



## Widowman10 (May 24, 2009)

yep, immature latro female. "mexicanus" variety if we can use that.


----------



## syndicate (May 24, 2009)

sygdom said:


> Anything else I should know about?


I'm assuming you already know this but be careful with widows as there venom is very harmful to humans!


----------

